# How did you learn to shoot



## Gunslingergirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I must confess I'm really new to all this. I kind of backed into it when I got a new job. Suddenly I needed to learn about hunting and hunters. I've discovered a great new community and am becoming more and more interested in the entire experience. 

One of the things I really want to do now is learn how to shoot. I'm not sure I'm ready for actual hunting, but I'd really like to try my hand at target shooting. What I'm wondering is how all of you learned to shoot. Were you taught as children? Did someone take you out when you were older? Did you teach yourselves? 

Also, do you think it is better to learn with a licensed (if there is such a thing) instructor, or from a family member or friend? 

I know this is a lot of questions, but I would really appreciate any information I can get. 

Thanks for the help,

Gunslingergirl


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Gunslingergirl said:


> Also, do you think it is better to learn with a licensed (if there is such a thing) instructor, or from a family member or friend?


 There is a such thing.
There are NRA certified shooting instructors and they can teach you everything you need to know about shooting.
If you go to a local gun shop you can probably find one near you.
A friend or relative would be nice to have around to shoot with for everyday practiice,but you can't go wrong learning from a qualified instructor


----------



## Gunslingergirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Dinoday,

Thanks for the info. I thought that there was such a thing as an NRA certified instructor, but I wasn't sure. That is one of the avenues I am investigating. 

I also think I may have a friend who has shot and hunted for years who is willing to teach me. It would be nice to learn from someone that I know and with whom I feel comfortable. 

Gunslingergirl


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I learned at a BOW workshop. The instructors were DNR folks and were patient and had me shooting double clay targets by the end of the class. I totally recommend BOW classes!

Robin


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I get alot of help from the MOW workshops as well as the Women in the Outdoor programs. You can go to the MI DNR web site and they have a link that shows all of the up coming events that both orginizations host.

Good Luck and enjoy, it is alot of fun.


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

My sister taught me how to shoot a gun when we were kids. She shot me in the leg once with a b-b gun. Hurt like hell!!! I learned to shoot a bow just this past year. My neighbor is a professional and showed me the correct technique. He has an outdoor shooting range and let's me practice whenever I want. Thank God too cause I really sucked when I first started. Now I feel confident enough to get that 1st deer!! I took hunter's safety this spring also. The instructors show you how to shoot a gun properly. Good luck!


----------



## Gunslingergirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Everyone,

Thanks for the advice. I'm really getting eager to try shooting. My friend who is willing to teach me is going to set us up at a local gun club with a range. I can't wait to get started. 

GSG


----------



## CBrooke (Aug 23, 2006)

My boyfriend took me out in the dead of winter to a shooting range. He wanted to make sure I could actually shoot and aim for when we go out hunting. Needless to say, i've never shot or held a shotgun before. I remember it was during muzzleloading season. We got to the range and It took me a while before i started to pull the trigger. I was pretty scared of the loud noise and of the kickback. Sure enough, There first shot I took was way better than my boyfriends. (I hope he doesnt read my posts..haha) I had a better shot then my boyfriend that whole night. It was pretty funny. Just make sure who ever you go out shooting with for the first time, better have a lot of patience for us woman.


----------



## She-Hunter (Sep 18, 2006)

While I did shoot a .22 when I was younger that was the extent of my experience. Before I went bear hunting, I went to the gun range and an instructor showed me how to handle my 30-06. I went in with a clear mind, no preconceived ideas of what to expect and just opened up to what he said. I shot 5 rounds and to my amazement, I did very well. The next day I did 5 more rounds. All great shots. Needless to say, 3 days into my hunting trip, I shot a bear with one shot  I was surprised at how easy it really was. My biggest problem was keeping that heavy gun stable so when the bear came in, I laid my right foot sideways, put my left foot on that (the boots were big but stable) and rested my left elbow on my left knee. That served about the same as having a rail in a tree blind or the table at the range. Ill be going back there again to practice the shot gun before deer season opens.

As for a bow, my dad and brother showed me how when I was a kid... I dont shoot my bow as well as the gun though LOL! Perhaps Ill go to the range for professional training :cwm27: 

Trisha
mom of 3 boys, pregnant with my 4th
shot 300 lb bear on my first hunt on 9.12.06


----------

